# SMART: "not capable of self-check"

## gentuse

I enabled email notification to my smartd.conf:

```
/dev/sda -a -d ata -m <my_email_address> -s (L/../../1/02|S/../.././14)
```

I get emails (and syslog entries):

```
Device: /dev/sda, not capable of SMART self-check
```

But smartctl indicates the drive supports self tests:

```

# smartctl -d ata -c /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.36 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu]

...

Device Model:     WDC WD2500KS-00MJB0

Firmware Version: 02.01C03

...

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 ( 303) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  73) minutes.

...
```

I guess "self test" is not the same as "self check".

What impact does the lack of self-check capability have wrt monitoring my drive's health?

----------

## polle

maybe same bug as described here?:

http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg358354.html

----------

## jonathh

I have just been notified by email of the same thing...

My syslog is full of notifications from these drives about values changing like temperature so smart can speak to the sata devices..

but when the scheduled test was attempted.. i got notified.

The drives are normally asleep, but (according to my research) this 'short' test should wake it...

----------

## jonathh

To post a reply to my own reply.

I did some tests last night - modified my smartd.conf to specifically say which drives are SATA and which aren't (even tho the Devicescan seemingly identified the SATA aspect) - I then tricked my pute into thinking it was time to run, and it WORKED.

I chalked this up as a success.

BUT come 15:00 GMT the checks have run, and I have just  got the same email from my server telling me that the drives AREN'T capable. Even tho I saw them work last night.

I have a hunch - and maybe someone who knows more about SMARTCTL/SMARTD can confirm it? I think it is because the drive has spun down.

I have seen this before with the SATA drives. When smartd does it 30min tests. I was getting all sorts of errors in my messages log about soft resets and all sorts. I 'fixed' this by telling smartd NOT to spin up the drive if it is asleep. Now smartd DOES spin it up for the scheduled checks. I don't think it is waiting long enough.

Is there anyone out there that can confirm if the smart tools are actually maintained any more? (seems quite out of date) Who do i need to speak to?

This isn't the first inconsistency i have come across. For example when you run a test for a PATA drive, you can do smartctl -a and it shows you the test and its progress. You don't get that with SATA but i believe it shows you on completion.

Can someone put me on the right track?

----------

